
Ask HN: Do any file storage sites offer start/end time restricted access? - dsiegel2275
I have a business need for allowing a user to upload a file to a central location, with the uploading user placing a time restriction on when the file can be seen and downloaded by other users.  The time restriction has to include a start and end date and time.  Does anyone know if something like this can be accomplished with Dropbox? Or other sites?<p>The users are not all technically savvy so a solution that offered a web based front-end is preferred. Or a solution that provided an API that I could put a front-end in front of would work.
======
lovelearning
Not sure about Dropbox, but Google Drive[1] and S3 [2] both support expiration
times.

[1]:
[https://developers.google.com/drive/v3/reference/permissions](https://developers.google.com/drive/v3/reference/permissions)

[2]:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/PresignedUrlU...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/PresignedUrlUploadObject.html)

